# Wo stehen Brassen im See?



## Hannoi1896 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ja die Frage im Titel ist recht eindeutig. Ich fische an einem 9ha großen langgezogenen See mit Tiefen bis 6m. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo die Brassen stehen. Soll ich eher im Freiwasser oder ufernah fischen? Oder kann man beim Feedern die Brassen sogar an fast jeden Platz locken?


----------



## klappe (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

ich würde es dort versuchen wo du 1.krautfreie stellen hast und 2. es etwas flacher ist-also nicht gerade an der tiefsten stelle.
dort wohin im moment die sonne scheint-temperatur etwas höher...
gerade in den abendstunden und in der nacht(zumindest im sommer) auch unmittelbar am ufer..


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Das hört sich fast genau nach meinem gewässer an... ich würde momentan wie schon beschrieben recht flach fischen. Garnichtmal so viel füttern und Mais oder Tauwurm als Köder. Morgens, Abends sowie Nachts gehts hier momentan rund.
Anbieten würde ich den Köder am Grund mit einer feinen Posenmontage.


----------



## Downbeat (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Ich fange an einem ähnlichen Gewässer zu den selben Zeiten wie daci ca 15m raus in einer Tiefe bis 1,5-1,8m. Bei mir ist die Montage der Wahl eine leichte Grundmontage am Winkelpicker. Im Moment reicht es bei mir auch aus 3-4 Futterkörbe vorzulegen, dann sind die Fische am Platz und da bleiben sie auch.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Hi,
ich habe heute noch 3 Brassen gefangen , alle so um die 60 cm.
Montage lag auf ca. 100 - 140 cm , gut 3 Meter vom Ufer , Geässer ist knapp 4 Meter tief.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerin86 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Hallo liebe Angler #h

Ich habe mir gestern eine Feederrute zugelegt und wollte sie dann Morgen mal ausprobieren. Habe von vielen Leuten gehört, das es am Blauen See in Duisburg recht nette Brassen geben soll, die ich nun einfach mal zu meinem Zielfisch erklärt habe :q Da ich den See noch nie beangelt habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob von euch jemand etwas darüber weis, Tiefe usw. 

Zu meiner Montage:

Die Rute ist 3,30m lang und ich wollte den Futterkorb an einen Antitangleboom klibsen, davor eine gummi Perle. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, welche Haken Größe ich verwenden will/soll/muss. 

Auch wenn ich weis, das dieses Trööt schon etwas älter ist, würde ich mich freuen, von euch etwas zu lesen. 

LG

Die Anglerin |wavey:


----------



## stefansdl (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Die Brassen stehen da wo Futter liegt...es ist egal ob in 1m Wassertiefe oder 4m...einfach ein Futterplatz aus Mais,Weizen und Grundfutter anlegen und dann finden sich die Fische recht schnell am Platz ein...Eine Grundmontage sei es mit Futterkorb oder Laufblei an einer Winkelpicker oder besser noch Feederruter montieren und der Spass kann beginnen...wenn die Fische am Platz sind ruhig ab und zu grobes Grundfutter nachfüttern...von diesem ganz feingemahlenem Grundfutter halte ich nicht viel...es ist gut zum anlocken aber die Fische hält man besser am Platz wenn grobes Futter am Grund liegt was sie auch finden und sich damit beschäftigen können..geschrotetes Futter eignet sich dafür Ideal#h


----------



## Trollwut (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Bezüglich Hakengröße:
Lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, kommt auf die vorhandene Fischgröße an.
Ich selbst nehm meistens 14er bis 8er. Wobei 14 nur, wenn ich weiß, dass nur Köfis gehn, und 8 nur, wenn ich auch definitiv Karpfen erwarte.
Meistens is die 12 oder 10 meine Wahl, gute Allrounder


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Brachsen auch mit Haken der größe 4 keine Probleme haben (sowohl in der Mittelklasse sowie erst recht nicht in der gehobenen 65er-Aufwärts-Klasse). Mit 4er Haken habe ich die besten Erfahrungen, was den Hakeffekt und ein mögliches Ausschlitzen betrifft ... zudem ist mein Brachsenwasser mit vielen unterklassigen  Barschen belebt - mit dem größerem Haken habe ich die größte Chance, dass der Haken bei den Barschen nicht im Waidloch sitzt ... 

Nachdem ich meist mit einem halben Tauwurm fische, hab ich damit auch genug Reserven für "Beifang-Aale".


Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Also "unser" See hier in wusterwitz hat etwa 200 Hektar fläche, und eine Tiefe zwischen im Schnitt zwei bis zwölf Meter. Die Brassen stehen bei uns zur Zeit kaum am Grund. Wenn ich hier zur Zeit welche fangen möchte, dann fange ich etwa zwei meter über dem Grund an und suche bist ich sie habe. Dabei stelle ich meine Montage immer flacher ein bis es Bisse hagelt. Hier ist es völlig normal das die Fische auch mal knapp einen Meter unter der Oberfläche stehen und nur noch sehr langsam absinkene Köder nehmen.:m


----------



## Andal (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Da muss man auch die Unterscheidung treffen, um was für Brachsen es sich dreht. Mit der Stippe auf einen Setzkescher voller DIN A5 Formate, oder im Stil des Specimenhunting auf die Dachschindeln von über 50 cm. Skimmer und Bronce Breams in einen Topf werfen haut nicht so ganz hin.


----------



## Anglerin86 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Hallo, liebe Angelfreunde #h

Wie ich die Tage schon geschrieben hatte, war ich gestern unterwegs, um ein paar Brassen auf die Schuppen zu legen.
Ich war schon recht früh am See, so gegen 6 Uhr. Habe mein Futter vorbereitet, meine Montage an die Rute gebracht und alles war supi, erst mal. Als Köder hatte ich Würmer, Maden, Mais und Pellets die nach Kokosnuss/Krokant rochen, das Futter war "Brassen-Futter". Zuerst habe ich mir einen hübschen Futterplatz nah am Ufer ausgesucht, etwa 2m tief, da ich dort Fische vermutete, weil: hochsteigende Bläschen usw. Den Korb warf ich etwa 8-10 mal rein und macht mir dann ein 60er vorfach mit einem 12 Haken an die rute und bestückte diese mit einem Wurm, in den Futterkorb kamen Futter und zerschnittene Würmer. Rute ausgeworfen, warten. Und warten. Und waren. Es tat sich nichts, auch die nächsten Stunden bewegte sich die Spitzte meiner Fedderrute nicht ein mal. Ich habe es in verschiedenen Tiefen und Stellen versucht... nichts zu machen. Meine Laune sank langsam aber sicher in den Keller und ich wusste mir keinen Rat. Ich hatte den Köder geändert, die Vorfachlänge, die Hakengröße.... Nichts zu machen. In der flacheren Uferregion sah ich kleinere Fische schwimmen und dachte mir, das es dann wenigstens ein paar Köderfische werden sollten, wenn die Brassen eben nicht wollen. Kurzerhand funktionierte ich meine Feederrute um und presentierte den vermeitlichen Köderfischen einen Wurm, da sie auf Mais und Made nicht reagierten, und schon ging es los. Der erste "Köderfisch" ging in den Kescher und als ich den Haken lösen wollte habe ich mich gefragt ob jemand sein Aquarium in dem See geleert hatte... Ein hübscher,bunter, etwa 15cm großer Fisch. Nach genauerem betrachten erkannte ich, das dieser eine stachelige Rückenfloße hatte. Den Fisch wieder ins Wasser entlassen, überlegte ich was das wohl für einer war, hatte ich sowas noch nie gesehen. Ich fing einen Blau-Gelben, einen Grün-gelben usw. Am Ende waren es 10 dieser kleinen, sehr interessant aussehenden Fische, denen ich den Wurm direkt vor die Nase legte und an Land holte. Zwischendurch ging mir noch ein 19cm Barsch an den Haken und ich freute mich, als ich ihn wieder schwimmen lies. Als ich am Abend wieder zuhause war, schaute ich erst mal im Internet, was das denn für bunte Gesellen waren und wurde fündig: Sonnenbarsche. Den Namen hatte ich schon mal gehört, aber nie das sie in unseren Seen lebten. 

Auch wenn ich eigentlich Brassen fangen wollte, war es doch durchweg ein sehr schöner Angeltag mit Überraschungen.

Die Anglerin #a


----------



## Andal (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Sonnenbarsche... eine echte Pest!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Über den 19cm Barsch kannst du dich wirklich freuen - im gleichen Gewässer verdrängen die Sonnenbarsche die heimischen Flussbarsche nämlich oft ... also Sonnenbarsche sind kein Grund zur Freude.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## phirania (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Sonnenbarsche sollten eigendlich aus den Gewässern entnommen werden,da nicht heimisch.


----------



## Anglerin86 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Nun, das mag ja sein, allerdings, wenn man im ersten Moment nicht weis, was man da vorsich hat, sind es durchaus schöne Tiere. Und da ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung mit ihnen habe, konnte ich auch nur so agieren, wie ich es eben getan habe. Jetzt, wo ich weis was das für Gesellen sind, kann ich auch auch anders handeln. 


Die Anglerin #h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Haast ja recht - schöne Fische sinds ja trotzdem. Können aber ganze Gewässerstrecken verseuchen. Da gibts dann keinen Flussbarsch mehr... 

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## phirania (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*



Anglerin86 schrieb:


> Nun, das mag ja sein, allerdings, wenn man im ersten Moment nicht weis, was man da vorsich hat, sind es durchaus schöne Tiere. Und da ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung mit ihnen habe, konnte ich auch nur so agieren, wie ich es eben getan habe. Jetzt, wo ich weis was das für Gesellen sind, kann ich auch auch anders handeln.
> 
> 
> Die Anglerin #h



moin auch.
Sollte auch kein Angriff sein nur Info.
Mir geht es ja auch so,in erster Linie sind es Lebewesen da hat man Skrupel  einfach alles abzuschlagen.


----------



## Anglerin86 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Aber um mal beim eigentlich Thema zu bleiben: 

Ich fand es wirklich recht erstaunlich, das nichts auf die Feederrute gebissen hat. Keine Brasse, Rotaugen, Rotfeder usw. Könnte das auch mit den Sonnenbarschen zusammenliegen, die da nun wahrlich in Maßen vorhanden waren?

;+#c|kopfkrat


----------



## wrdaniel (28. August 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Da nicht ersichtlich ist, wie weit deine Angelstelle von deiner Sitzposition entfernt war, würde ich mal folgendes vorschlagen.

Wenn du an einer bestimmten Stelle Fische vermutest, diese nicht erstmal vertreiben in dem du ihnen die Feederkörbe auf die Köpfe haust, sondern einfach ein paar Partikel mit Hand anfüttern und an die Feederrute nur ein kleines Blei und den Haken. Das macht dann weniger Lärm.


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Möchte mal behaupten das man die Frage nicht pauschal
beantworten kann,da jeder See so seine Eigenheiten hat.
Wasserqualität ,Bodenbeschaffenhei,Nährtierangebot,etc.
In drei von mir beangelten Seeen sind Fänge im Flachwasser
eher Zufall da ist nur Kleinzeug ,in den zwei anderen kann es 
sogar mit ner Dreimeterstippe klappen.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Moin Zusammen,

ich stelle mit derzeit nicht nur die Frage wo die Brassen stehem, sondern ob es überhaupt welche gibt.

In meinem Gewässer habe ich eine in meinen Augen ganz passable Stelle gefunden die mit 4-10 Meter recht Ufernah ist und und so zwischen 1-1,20 tief ist. Hier gibt es zwischen Kraut und den tieferen Stellen eine Sandbank die ich zum anfüttern auserkoren habe. 
Nach kurzer Zeit ummelt sich dann da so allerhand. kleine Rotaugenschwärme, Barsche, Schleien, große Karpfen von 10-20 Pfund und ab und zu schwimmt dort sogar mal ein Hecht vorbei.

Ideale Stelle könnte man meinen - meine ich auch. Aber bis auf die handlangen Rotaugen wollte noch nix an den Haken. Egal ob Mais, Maden, Boillies oder Mini Boillies. Die Karpfen schorcheln da munter 2 Stunden um diesen Platz und nix passiert.

Ich hatte vermutet, dass dort irgendwann auch Brassen auftauchen. Aber dies passiert leider nicht und daher meine Frage ob es sein kann, dass der ganze See voll Weißfisch ist aber keine Brassen dort zu finden sind?


----------



## Andal (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Ich hatte vermutet, dass dort irgendwann auch Brassen auftauchen. Aber dies passiert leider nicht und daher meine Frage ob es sein kann, dass der ganze See voll Weißfisch ist aber keine Brassen dort zu finden sind?



Des Taylor berichtete mal vom River Severn, dass dort eine Zeit lang schier unmöglich war, ein Rotauge an den Haken zu bekommen. Selbst die besten Stipper mit den feinsten Montagen gingen leer aus. Es wurden sogar schon Rufe laut, die Raubfische abzufischen. Bis dann eines Nachts Aalangler auftauchten und mit groben 2er Eisen und dicken Würmern die Rotaugen fingen. Richtig schöne Fische von über 1 lb.!

Hier geht es zwar um Brassen und nicht um Rotaugen, aber grad bei den Klodeckeln habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie sich gegen Abend zu und Nachts deutlich erfolgreicher befischen lassen. Sie schätzen offensichtlich die Ruhe beim Essen und die ist dann eben eher gegeben, wenn sich die Jungschar in die Deckung verkrümelt.

Die eigenen Angelzeiten zu verändern bringt sehr oft ganz erstaunliche Erfolge ein!


----------



## FrettchenLinks (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Also hälst du es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass es in diesem See der auch schon 25 Jahre alt ist keinerlei Brassen geben wird, wenn sich alle anderen Weißfische dort doch einfinden?

Am Sonntag wird nochmal ein großer Versuch gestartet, dort etwas größeres zum Landgang zu überreden.


----------



## Andal (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Also wenn das kein Hochgebirgssee ist, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der völlig brassenfrei ist. Aber statt dem Sonntag solltest du mal besser von Samstag auf sonntag dort angeln gehen. Mal die Nacht sauber austesten!


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Ich denke auch es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass das Gewässer Brassenfrei ist - aber ich hab auch an verschiedenen Gewässern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Brassen (besonders größere Exemplare) manchmal schwerer zu fangen sind als man denkt.
Aus NRW kannte ich das garnicht, da jeder über die Schleimer beim Karpfenansitz gemault hat und in den Altarmen vom Rhein hat man immer seine Brassen stippen können. Aber an manchen Seen die ich momentan befische erwische ich auf 10 Karpfen ca. 4-5 Schleien und nur 1-2 Brassen und besonders das gezielte Befischen von den größeren Brassen gestaltet sich schwerer als geplant


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Ich war neulich mit einem Freund zum Feedern an einem Baggersee, an dem wir sonst immer gut Brachsen fangen.

Den ganzen Nachmittag ging alles möglicche an den Haken, nur keine einzige Brachse.#c

Ich hab dann nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit weitergefischt und konnte dann innerhalb einer halben Stunde noch sechs schöne Fische erbeuten.:vik:


----------



## FrettchenLinks (20. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Naja wir werden es am Sonntag noch einmal testen. Zwar nicht getreu dem Motto: Weniger ist mehr - sondern eher dem Gegenteil, aber irgend etwas sollte doch bitte am Haken hängen bleiben. Und wenn es dann ein Karpfen ist, dann ist das so...


----------



## thanatos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

25 jahre ist für ein see gar nichts.sicher sind da auch bleie drinn aber andere
Weißfische dominieren eben,kann sich aber ganz schnell ändern,so das es den anschein hat es gibt hier keine Rotaugen mehr.hab in einem meiner
stammgewässer,geschlossener see ca 30 ha solche wechsel schon mehrmals feststellen können.hecht und zander sind davon aber nicht betroffen.

Kleinschreibung-will mit meiner Zigarre nicht die Tastatur vollaschen.


----------



## Mr.Esox lucius (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo stehen Brassen im See?*

Am besten fängst du Brassen auf ca. 2-3 meter Tiefe


----------

